# how long do goats greive?



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

As most if not all of you know we loss two of our four babies this week. Our big kid Big Red is alone outside during the night (monkey goes out during the day but to small to sleep outside). He cries and cries and cries all day I am assuming looking for Louie and Merry. Him and Louie were partners in crime. They went every where and did everything together. I feel horrible for him and try to spend as much time as I can with him while bf is at work but he really doesn't care to cuddle or be touched by me. I am not is number 1 that would be Eric (bf). 

I was wondering how long will he "look" for Louie and Merry or is he just looking for any other goat? I know they need buddies but scared to bring another one home just yet. The goats have one more day of Sustain III for the cocci treatment and then they will go on the right prevenative. It breaks my heart when he stands under our windows and cries or runs in with the dogs when they come in. I know he has to be lonely.

Do you think its safe to find him one friend until mom brings more kids out here or should I wait and try to buddy up with him more during the day. Oh btw he would care less about Monkey is just the lil pest that jumps around him.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

he probably is missing his friends and herdmates...

that is one of the hardest parts of selling goats, especially the babies, as I can barely stand the mothers running everywhere looking for their babies for days! I am a mush.
everytime I swear am not going to let them breed ever again and go through that..and we just had our 4th set of triplets yesterday...

we sold one of our doe's friends 2 yrs ago and although there were other goats here, she missed Emma badly and cried and looked for about 4 days,
then all of a sudden she stopped almost in mid cry as if she got it.

if BigRed is alone during the day for the most part, I imagine he is lonely and us humans just aren't the same. I don't know about the cocci issue to make a suggestion on bringing in new goats, but hang in there.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks its hard. I am so tender hearted when it comes animals and me missing the two as much as i do then hearing Red cry I just want to bawl my eyes out. I try to take him out and sit in a different pasture but that only helps for a little bit. Then he's back to call for them.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Donna,

Go ahead and cry, it sounds like your grieving also, we have only lost one goat to death, a little doeling right after birth, but I cried over her only a few hours old and can't imagine losing one of our older one's, ouch!...


hope someone comes along shortly to give you suggestions on adding more goats in with the health issue you have been dealing with, but I feel your pain and hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah he was my boy.... I miss,merry also but louie was a total shock and I think that's what hurts the most. I do cry trust me lol... also this is the first one Ive lost that was mine.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

We bought 2 goats last summer, a 3 year old doe (who I still have) and her yearling daughter who she had never been separated from. About a week after we brought them home, the yearling seized out and died from parasite infestation. The mother was depressed for months, despite being with other goats. 

I try not to attribute human thought processes to animals, but grieving for lost friends isn't unique to humans, emotional attachment is something that all higher mammals experience. Just like with us, though, it'll get better with time. And not being alone all the time definitely helps, but won't make the problem go away overnight.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking that too but at least he would someone with him.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

2 of my spring kids that were sold were picked up last weekend & the 1 doe that only had the single seemed a little depressed for a couple of days but she seems pretty good now although I do think she's still looking for her little one just not calling him all the time now.

How old is Monkey now? My kids are dam raised so they are outside from the minute their born. If your little one's have a good shelter out of the elements & Monkey is doing well enough, it may be good for Big Red & Monkey to stay together. Big Red will bond with her if she was to stay with him.

It is tough when you loose one you love so much, We lost my favorite a few years ago & I still tear up every once in awhile. He was a wether & I loved him dearly.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Monkey just turned 4 weeks. She is outside during the day but comes in at night. We have huge owls that will eat her.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't they have a house or a stall in the barn? It would probly be good for her & Big Red to stay together. What kind of goat is she? The owls & such don't seem to bother my Nigie babies, even had a couple adult eagles hanging out 1 day which scared me but they didn't seem a bit interested in the goats.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

we have a calf hut right now. The barn isn't done yet but they stay up by my house. She is an LaMancha and our vet said he has seen owls pick up 20 pound dogs so that kinda freaks me out.


----------

